# Worst chaffing ever on the worst spot ever.



## MacTown09 (Sep 21, 2010)

This is a VERY serious discussion. I have bad chaffing on my testicles. I jumped rope for about 10 mins today (do this often) and then it started hurting. I wear spandex while i workout to prevent this. I just took off my shorts and my boxers were stuck to my testes and i had to peel them off. Worst pain ever.

Does anyone know a good fix for this? Sorry for this being kinda an awkward thread.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Sep 21, 2010)

A thorough dusting with regular gold bond powder before and after.


----------



## MacTown09 (Sep 21, 2010)

ill go get some tomorrow. Thanks man


----------



## ralphy1976 (Sep 21, 2010)

otherwise you can try vaseline or even better try to get some Triathlete anti chaffing cream, it works wonders


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Sep 21, 2010)

I don't know about that specific location, but I used to surf a lot, and the gold bond helped a ton with shorts and chest rash.


----------



## Origin (Sep 21, 2010)

Holy crap dude! I ran without any boxers to wick my sweat and had a ..general area rash for days and it BURNED. Walking was agony. But my affirmity was my own damn fault, can't imagine the frustration you feel


----------



## meisterjager (Sep 21, 2010)

I dunno what gold bond powder is (mentioned above), but try talcum powder


----------



## Andii (Sep 21, 2010)

Wearing something as tight as spandex seems like it may have hurt a lot more than helped due to them holding sweat in and being tight. 

Shaving your balls removes a natural layer of chaffing protection, so if you do that stop. I shave the top area above my dick, trim my balls and leave the taint alone. It's the best balance of practicality and being aesthetically pleasing.

Powder your thighs and balls a little.

Wear cotton undergarments. The ones that fall between boxers and briefs are probably best. They'll keep your balls off of your legs but wont cause problems of their own.

I hope that helps. Any pain and discomfort there is worse than anywhere else.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Sep 21, 2010)

Andii said:


> Wearing something as tight as spandex seems like it may have hurt a lot more than helped due to them holding sweat in and being tight.
> 
> Shaving your balls removes a natural layer of chaffing protection, so if you do that stop. I shave the top area above my dick, trim my balls and leave the taint alone. It's the best balance of practicality and being aesthetically pleasing.
> 
> ...


 
Dude, you are a fucking man's man! +Rep!


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Sep 21, 2010)

For reference, this is goldbond powder


----------



## Espaul (Oct 11, 2010)

If it lasts or the symptoms come up again it might be eczema, and you should treat it 
This may cause some fluid to come out and make your testees stick to your boxers when it dries.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Oct 11, 2010)

Andii said:


> Wearing something as tight as spandex seems like it may have hurt a lot more than helped due to them holding sweat in and being tight.
> 
> Shaving your balls removes a natural layer of chaffing protection, so if you do that stop. I shave the top area above my dick, trim my balls and leave the taint alone. It's the best balance of practicality and being aesthetically pleasing.
> 
> ...




Quoted for amazing truth (and exactly how I do things).

Plus, if you live anywhere there is a chance of having spiders near your sleeping/resting area, or where you keep your dirty gym cloths; heed this warning:

Goldbond Medicated is like candy for spiders...they love the shit.


----------



## MFB (Oct 11, 2010)

Infinity Complex said:


> Goldbond Medicated is like candy for spiders...they love the shit.


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 11, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> otherwise you can try vaseline or even better try to get some Triathlete anti chaffing cream, it works wonders


----------



## ScottyB724 (Oct 12, 2010)

Infinity Complex said:


> heed this warning:
> 
> Goldbond Medicated is like candy for spiders...they love the shit.



Wow, thanks for totally ruining my night. I freakin' hate spiders!


----------



## jymellis (Oct 12, 2010)

next time dust with baby powder before jumping rope


----------



## aslsmm (Oct 12, 2010)

simply remove your balls. not only do you keep from chaffing but you can gross your friends out by doing the mangina trick rather easily


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Oct 12, 2010)

> simply remove your balls. not only do you keep from chaffing but you can gross your friends out by doing the mangina trick rather easily



AHAHAH! +rep for that one

on a serious note though, trim your sack and dust your thighs and balls with baby powder before you work out, that should take care of the problem.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Oct 12, 2010)

TXDeathMetal said:


> trim your sack and dust your thighs


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 14, 2010)

Andii said:


> Shaving your balls removes a natural layer of chaffing protection, so if you do that stop. I shave the top area above my dick, trim my balls and leave the taint alone. It's the best balance of practicality and being aesthetically pleasing.


 
I shave the all above the dick, around the dick, the balls, and some of the gouche. I never chafe.

Funny thing is, whenever I shave the testicles, I usually dry shave... mostly in the shower, of course, but I can do it without water. Fuck, I don't even use any after shave products on the balls and still don't chafe.

Could I just be immune since I've been doing it for so long? I don't know.

In regards to undergarments, I wear the boxer briefs. They have the length of boxers and the elasticity of briefs. Not too tight, but not too loose. Just fucking perfect.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 14, 2010)

Powder > Vaseline  Fuck that, You'd feel so creepy.


----------

